# are lemond bikes overpriced?



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

do lemond bikes provide a high value to price ratio? the tourmalet costs 1250 and the alp d'huez costs 1800. do you guys think lemond bikes are worth the price?


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

No they are not. They seem like old technology to me.


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

Are you referring to the 2006 or 2007 Tourmalet and Alpe d' Huez? There's a big difference....


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

i think i'm talking about '06? i'm just checking the prices on the site. what are the differences btn '06 and '07? did lemond come out with '07 already?


----------



## WhiskeyNovember (May 31, 2003)

manhattanproj said:


> what are the differences btn '06 and '07? did lemond come out with '07 already?


The '07 Alpe has the new aluminum/carbon spine frame. The Tourmalet, though, is basically the same.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

The 2007 is a carbon-aluminum spine frame 
http://www.lemondbikes.com/bikes/road_racing/carbon_aluminum_spine/alpe_d_huez.php
the '06 is a aluminum frame with carbon stays
http://2006.lemondbikes.com/2006_bikes/alpe_d_huez.shtml

they may be similar, but you would think the 2007 is better if one likes the "spine" concept. It should have more carbon if one thinks that is better


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

but for the tourmalet, it goes for 1250. similar specd bikes like the trek 1500 or the ocr 1 are 100-200 cheaper. and for the same price, you can get a tcr 2 or the allez elite, which both are considered to be competitive/performance bikes, rather than recreational/sports bikes. 

do the tourmalet fall into the competitive road or the recreational road bike? 

so no one feels lemond bikes are overpriced?


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

manhattanproj said:


> so no one feels lemond bikes are overpriced?


I think they are. Except yesterday I rode a Buenos Aires that felt wonderful. I want to race in the future and I dont know if this would be the best bike for me.


----------



## slide (May 22, 2002)

I think the new carbon frames are reasonably priced and I think the classic steel frames are awesome bikes for the money. The spine bikes I think are overpriced for what they are and I just find the aluminum ones to be unexciting. 

I always laugh at the spine bikes....they wanted to keep the ride of steel while cutting the weight so they made the frame half out of carbon, downgraded the wheels to help offset the cost and still raised the price $300. The really funny part is that the weight savings from the carbon in the frame is more then offset by the heavier wheels. They look nice and they ride great...just like the full steel bike, only now more $$$.


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

slide said:


> I always laugh at the spine bikes....they wanted to keep the ride of steel while cutting the weight so they made the frame half out of carbon, downgraded the wheels to help offset the cost and still raised the price $300. The really funny part is that the weight savings from the carbon in the frame is more then offset by the heavier wheels. They look nice and they ride great...just like the full steel bike, only now more $$$.



LBS is trying hard to sell me the BA. $1450 Ultegra F/R, Perfect fit! The ride is amazing. It weighs roughly 18lbs (without pedals if I remember correctly) Steel Bianchi I am riding is 22lbs with pedals. So the weight difference isn't much at all. 

The only thing stopping me from buying is the comments about the BA being flexable, and if I am going to race it.... plus..... 18lbs without pedals isn't the best to race.


----------



## dagger (Jul 22, 2004)

*Buenos Aires??? $1450*



Meatball said:


> LBS is trying hard to sell me the BA. $1450 Ultegra F/R, Perfect fit! The ride is amazing. It weighs roughly 18lbs (without pedals if I remember correctly) Steel Bianchi I am riding is 22lbs with pedals. So the weight difference isn't much at all.
> 
> The only thing stopping me from buying is the comments about the BA being flexable, and if I am going to race it.... plus..... 18lbs without pedals isn't the best to race.


If so then you better buy it quick....that's a steal.


----------



## vanjr (Sep 15, 2005)

amazing rides are VERY important.


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

i notice the build quality of the lemond frames aren't all that good. i looked at the tourmalet and compared it to the cannondale r700 and the ocr 1, it isn't as good. is it just the tourmalet or is it common among all lemond frames to other bikes in their price point?


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

I should update.

Someone bought the BA before me. So the shop ordered me a Zurich for $1550. $100 for lots of upgrades is an even sweeter deal!

I am getting it saturday.


----------



## manhattanproj (Jul 13, 2006)

post pics once you have it. 
is the zurich an all carbon frame?


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

manhattanproj said:


> is the zurich an all carbon frame?


For 2007 it is, but for 2006 -- which I'm guessing the one on order must be, given the price -- it's one of the "spine" bikes with a steel headtube, downtube, and chain stays, and carbon for all the rest:

http://2006.lemondbikes.com/2006_bikes/zurich.shtml

I have the same frame with my 2005 Buenos Aires, which back then was LeMond's Campy-equipped version of the Zurich, and a buddy has a 2004 Zurich. Very comfortable and sweet-riding frames. Meatball is really going to enjoy it ...


----------



## Meatball (Sep 3, 2005)

The frame combo of steel and carbon is great. (When I tested the BA, the Zurich will just be lighter)


----------

